# Mariusz Pudzianowski Diet & Workout Schedule



## AnaSCI (Apr 30, 2015)

I thought his diet was pretty interesting. Makes a lot of sense the amount of sugars he takes in for the energy boosts throughout the day!

*Day One – Morning Workout – 9am*
Back Squats: 8 x 6-2 (sets x reps)
Leg Curls: 6 x 20
Leg Extension: 6 x 20
Pull ups: 6 x 15
Chin ups: 6 x 10
Behind the neck Pull down: 4 x 15
Rows: 4 x 15
Abs:  6 x 30  (on exercises like hanging leg raises, side bends, etc)

*Day One – Evening – 6pm*
Sandbag Carry: 3 x 170 meters
Conan’s Wheel: 3 x 2.5 revolutions
Tire Flip: 3 x 10 flips

*Day Two – Morning – 9am*
Front Squats:  Up to a single at 250 kilos
Calf Work: 6 x 15
Overhead Press: Work sets – 6 x 5-4
Deadlifts: Up to a set with 300 kilos (for a few reps, 2 or 3)
Good Mornings:  8 x multiple reps

*Day Two – Evening – 6pm*
Bushman’s Walk:  3 x 15 meters @ 300 kilos
Presses with Machine Used in Competition: 3 x 10 @ 120kg
Crucifix Hold: 40 kilos for 30 seconds

*Day Three – Morning – 9am*
Bench Press: Multiple sets of 8 to 2 reps
Barbell Triceps Extensions: work up to 80 kilos
Standing French Press

*Day Three – Evening – 6pm*
Same as Day One plus Power Stairs and Parallel Stairs

He also does Karate twice a week, swimming, and medium distance running!  He also jump ropes daily.

*Daily Diet Regimen:*
What about diet?  Here’s a quote from Muscle and Fitness magazine:



> “My energy comes from my diet. Breakfast is 10 eggs and 2-3 pounds of bacon. Between meals, I eat lots of candy…I need it for energy. Lunch, at 1 or 2 p.m., is a double meal of a Polish pork chop, sauerkraut and potatoes.
> 
> An hour later, I work out, then take lots of supplements: magnesium, creatine, amino acids, all that stuff, and more chocolate.
> 
> ...



References:
Training with Mariusz
Mariusz Pudzianowski: Workout and Diet »*iFitandHealthy.com
World's Strongest Man Competitor Mariusz Pudzianowski


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah he did a lot of heavy training along with volume and frequency lol.  He probably needs a shit ton of carbs to get by!


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 30, 2015)

I need to start eating more candy!


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 30, 2015)

I like training with a smoothie lol.  I can get like 100g carbs and 50g protein.  Drink it during workout


----------



## SURGE (Jun 1, 2015)

Going to start adding a box of Hershey bars to my daily diet and see if it helps


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm going to mainline pixi stix, f*** it.


----------



## MattG (Jun 2, 2015)

Marius kicks ass in the ring too. Check out this ko 


[ame]https://youtu.be/keXab13cdCE[/ame]


----------

